# traumatic shock



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, I am new. Just about 2 weeks ago my husband had a heart attack. He survived. Was discharged from the hospital on Friday, said he was going out with his two sons for lunch on Saturday at 2:00 at 4:00 five members of his family were at my door. The first thing that came to mind was that he died at lunch. They said they were there to move him out to one of his son's homes to recover permanently. Talk about a shock. We have been married 17 years and are raising my 12 year old grandson. He is heartbroken. So am I. He has called my grandson once. Nobody has spoken to me. I thought everything was all right. He never said a word. Just could not do his own dirty work. I just cannot believe it. Why would he do this? I am having a hard time going on for my grandson. I can't eat, sleep, cook. I am heart broken. I am pretty sure this came about by one of his sons who thinks he needs to control his father. What should I do? How do I have any motivation to do anything? I feel I have no future and I am totally hopeless.
Susie


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Susie, did you mean to make your email addy your name? Didn't want you to hang your email business out there if you didn't mean too. That is awful the way your H treated you,how do I know????? Mine did the same to me but in a little harsher way ;o( You will be fine, but it does take time. Time is the great healer. You are in some ways more fortunate as you have someone else there to go through it with, but on another hand you will have less time to cry and purge your feelings. The GS will need you to help him comprehend everything going on and heal. Your H is brave, I would not be treating anyone that way in his condition. I will be praying for you.


----------

